# CC help



## Tracker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had my cc about 6 months I have baught a glock 22 with night sites for the house and an XD 40 in my truck. I am looking for some help in picking out a CC gun. I am thinking of going to 9mm for my cc because its getting expensive to shoot the 40s they have went up to $30. a 100. I like the para wart hog or the compact XD? But I am worried that they will be uncomfortable to carry,but I think they will feel better as far as grip with more gun to hold. I also am leaning toward the compact XD in 40 because it will give me a couple more magizines that will work with the XD I already own. Can I get some sugestions?? :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I have a XD40 that I carried for almost 2 years. Just got an XD9SC. I went with the 9m over the .40 because of the cost of ammo and the muzzle flip on the short barreled guns. Put a Pearce grip extension on the mag and your pinkie won't dangle. I like carrying it way better than the full size. Get yourself a good holster and you'll forget the gun is even there.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you are looking at an XD SC40 subcompact simply to share mags, the mags from your service XD won't fit, according to the manufacturer. I have an XD SC9 and it is light and easily concealable IWB or OWB yet fits the hand nicely and is very controllable to shoot. It is also extremely accurate for having such a short sight radius. If you prefer the Glock trigger, the Glock 19 is a great CC gun as well with a bit smaller slide profile and lower bore axis. I chose the XD because there wasn't enough of a difference to push me to the Glock and pay an extra $100. I took the money I saved and bought 500 rounds of 9mm ammo to get me started.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> the Glock 19 is a great CC gun as well with a bit smaller slide profile and lower bore axis


Honestly---how could someone make another choice?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

since you said you liked the paraord's warthawg then look at the glock 26
it can take the extra mags of the glock 17
also the springfield EMP or kahr's pm9


----------

